# Shell problems



## Gemma+Tess (Jul 31, 2016)

Hi,

My 12 year old spur thighed is in the vets again after suffering another prolapse. The vet says she has a deformity that means her carapace isn't growing big enough to accommodate her insides, probably caused by a deficiency but not one that we can rectify (i.e. it's not a calcium or vitamin deficiency). She has nutrobal on her food, eats weeds, greens and dandelion leaves, has vionate a couple of times a week, UV and heat lamp in her tortoise table and when I can she comes out in the garden with me (she had an outside run up until last year but it got destroyed so we are in the process of making a new one). The vet says there's nothing I can do to help her but I can't help feeling there is. Has anyone else experienced this problem and if so did you solve it?


----------



## Yvonne G (Jul 31, 2016)

Is it the penis that is prolapsing? If so, it can be amputated. I've taken in a few sulcata tortoises with this problem, and they do just fine without a penis.

I'd love to see pictures of your tortoise.

And, welcome to the Forum!

(Normally, the prolapse happens because the tortoise is straining to push something out...hard poop, stones, worms, etc. Never heard of it being caused by a shell deformity)


----------



## Gemma+Tess (Jul 31, 2016)

Thanks for your reply. She is definitely a girl as she had x-rays last year that were all clear (they considered if she had eggs or a blockage etc). Basically the top of her shell is tiny in comparison to her body so she's being squashed as she can't fit everything in


----------



## Gillian M (Jul 31, 2016)

Gemma+Tess said:


> Hi,
> 
> My 12 year old spur thighed is in the vets again after suffering another prolapse. The vet says she has a deformity that means her carapace isn't growing big enough to accommodate her insides, probably caused by a deficiency but not one that we can rectify (i.e. it's not a calcium or vitamin deficiency). She has nutrobal on her food, eats weeds, greens and dandelion leaves, has vionate a couple of times a week, UV and heat lamp in her tortoise table and when I can she comes out in the garden with me (she had an outside run up until last year but it got destroyed so we are in the process of making a new one). The vet says there's nothing I can do to help her but I can't help feeling there is. Has anyone else experienced this problem and if so did you solve it?


Please post pics of your torts and her enclosure.

Have you read the "Beginners Mistakes" Thread, and the care sheets? Those might help you.

And a very warm welcome to the forum!


----------



## Big Charlie (Jul 31, 2016)

I'm sorry you are having this problem. I've never heard of it but I can't imagine there would be much you could do. If she keeps growing, without having her shell grow too, I don't see how she can continue. You might be able to contact a vet that does advanced or experimental procedures.


----------



## BrianWI (Aug 3, 2016)

Can we see pics of her?


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 3, 2016)

A vet can cut off the edges of the shell to make the opening larger. Notice I said "a vet?" Because it will bleed profusely and a vet will be able to know and have the right supplies to stop the bleeding.


----------



## Yvonne G (Aug 3, 2016)

Gemma+Tess said:


> Thanks for your reply. She is definitely a girl as she had x-rays last year that were all clear (they considered if she had eggs or a blockage etc). Basically the top of her shell is tiny in comparison to her body so she's being squashed as she can't fit everything in



Girls prolapse for the same reasons - trying to push out stones, hard poop, parasites, egg bound, etc.


----------



## TammyJ (Aug 3, 2016)

Pictures may give some useful ideas from someone here.


----------



## Nina Pimentel (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah!


----------

